# Surfacer Recommendation



## AQP (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello to all,
Which surfacer would be good to roll on to achieve a lvl 5 finish? I have 19 columns than i need to float but due to time restrictions and the gc getting the permit for the columns so late, new carpet might be installed first. I was thinking i can float the cloumns out twice, sponge it, then come back with a sirfacer like builders solution and roll it on to achieve a lvl 5 finish. The columns are 3 1/2 by 3 1/2 15ft high with reveals every 5ft. So it actually breaks to sections. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

PPG level 5 surface is decent.


----------

